# Productivity in IVR coding?



## elamathi (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,


Many of us are involved In IR coding, So I had a thought of asking this question.

1. How many reports can be coded per day.

2 Total productivity including vascular and non-vascular.

3. Rate your performance based on your productivity per day.


Hope I will get many answers
Elamathi CPC


----------



## prabha (May 15, 2009)

Hi Ela,

The same question comes to my mind more often.Currently iam doing 50 charts per day....


----------



## elamathi (May 15, 2009)

Hi Prabha,

Thanks for your reply, but I am expecting more from others too.  Pls respond mindyssssssssss


----------



## dhuston (May 21, 2009)

I don't keep track of my vascular vs non vascular...too busy just trying to get them coded!!  

The number of reports per day really depends on the quantity and types of IR procedures your practice performs.  Some practices, for example, don't have neuro-radiologists and those can be especially narly reports to code.  As a Coding Supervisor, I also take into consideration the experience a coder has.  It's a continuous learning experience but newer coders have much more to learn as they gain experience.  I've seen productivity discussed on the RBMA forum but I really don't pay much attention to numbers without information as to type and quantity of reports.

Other considerations are whether the coder is also entering the charges, whether they're abstract coding or using a charge sheet from the physician, what format they receive their reports in and any other associated duties they may have.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## Maheshm (May 22, 2009)

I am doing 12 reports/Hr including vascular and non-vascular


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 22, 2009)

*Productivity*

Hi,

we people have done around 80reports per day in a rate of 10reports/hr.

According to me we can do around 13reports/hr.

Joseph Amalraj CPC-H


----------



## saras (May 30, 2009)

*Productivity*

Hi Ela,

I can do around 125 to 150 reports per day in which nearly 15 to 180 reports per hour.

If the reports are really complicated it takes time , in that situation I can code 5-10 reports per hour.

Saraswathi


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 3, 2009)

elamathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Many of us are involved In IR coding, So I had a thought of asking this question.
> ...



For me it depends on how complex the note is. Also, most of my cases are vascular with the exception of some G tubes or T Tubes or Abscess drains.
For those, I could do 10-15 per hour (depending on complexity)fairly easily.

For vascular or neuro, an average of 10 per hour + or - 2/3.

I don't really know how to rate my performance per day but I would say at least average to slightly above.


----------



## elamathi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Thank you all.  It's very innovative too..


Elamathi


----------



## SENTHIL05 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Ivr target*



saras said:


> Hi Ela,
> 
> I can do around 125 to 150 reports per day in which nearly 15 to 180 reports per hour.
> 
> ...



For facility coding am doing 35 counts per day.


----------

